
YouTube Preemptively Censors Interview with Inside GamerGate Author - josourcing
https://www.oneangrygamer.net/2017/08/youtube-preemptively-censors-interview-with-inside-gamergate-author/37564/
======
pr0ph3t
As people usually say here: It's not censorship unless a government does it.

~~~
CM30
Not really. Censorship is generally used in a general sense, in which a
private party can be the one doing the censoring. It doesn't purely apply to
the first amendment in the US constitution.

And with sites like Facebook, Twitter, YouTube and others with a large share
of the market, it can certainly seem like censorship given how much being
blocked or banned hurts your visibility.

